# Parrot show



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Just a point of interest,

On may 20th 2012 parrots magazine are holding an open show titled "think parrots" at the leisure centre in Woking.

This is set to be one of the biggest exhibits of parrots and parrotlike in the south of England.

There will be breeders sales of birds on the day and a very educational feel.

World experts will be attending including rosemary low.

I am also pleased to announce that Arcadia will be there to meet and greet and educate about birds and D3. We will be showing with Rob Harvey specialist feeds.

Hope to see you all there on the day!

John.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool!  I used to get that magazine but they don't sell it where I live now...Hopefully will go to that show!


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I know someone who will be very interested in going to this. Do you accommodate for disabled people though? Also, could you pm me with further details on the show like times and address details etc?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

We are not running the show, that is parrots magazine. Which I understand is now available in all pets at home stores!

I have checked the disabled access for myself with the organiser and the facilities seem very, very good. It is to be held in a very well run leisure centre that has full disabled access!

The address as far as I can see is just Woking leisure centre, woking park, king field road, surrey, GU229BA

But I do have a number for tickets and info of 01273464777

Children under 14 free of charge. Open 10.00am till 5.00pm.


John.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I notice tickets are now on sale on the parrots mag website. Cheaper to buy them before the event to!

John.


----------

